# ATO: Can’t log into myGov and ATO online services?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...n-t-log-in-to-myGov-and-ATO-online-services-/
*Can't log in to myGov and ATO online services?*










*13 October 2020*

If you can't log in to myGov, you won't be able to access ATO online services. You can create a new account online yourself to re-link to the ATO.

Our online services for individuals and sole traders, accessed through your myGov account, makes it easier for you to manage your tax.

If you're a sole trader, you can lodge activity statements, access the Small Business Superannuation Clearing House and lodge various returns.

Sometimes you may find you can't log in to myGov. This usually occurs when you no longer have access to the device that receives the sign-in security code. This may be because you:


changed phone numbers
went or moved overseas and no longer have access to your Australian mobile number
deleted the myGov Code Generator app.
If this happens, you usually don't need to call us for a linking code, you can create a new account yourself and re-link online.

Remember, your myGov account is different from the myGovID app which is used with our Business Portal.

*Find out about:*


When you can't log in to your myGov account
Using ATO online services - individuals and sole traders


----------

